# New Audi Automatic Transmission Fluid ATF Specifications @ Blauparts



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

*Now Available - New Audi ATF Fluid Specifications*


 
*G 055 025 A2*

Transverse Mounted 6 speed Tiptronic Transmissions requiring Audi Vw OE part number G 055 025 A2 specifications for Audi TT 09G series transmissions. Inline Mounted 6 speed Tiptronic Transmissions requiring Audi Vw OE part number G 055 025 A2 specifications for Audi Q7 09D series transmissions. 












 
*G 055 005 A2*

Inline Mounted 6 speed ZF Tiptronic Transmissions requiring Audi Vw OE part number G 055 005 A2 specifications for A4, S4, A6, A8, S6, S8 models with 09E and 09L series transmissions. 












 
*G 052 180 A2*

CVT (Continuously Variable Transmission) Multitronic Stepless Transmissions requiring Audi Vw OE part number G 052 180 A2 required for Audi A4 A6 01J and 0AN series transmissions 












*RELATED ATF INFORMATION* 
Don't see your Audi ATF specification listed? Click here to see our full Audi ATF listing. 
For further ATF information and details see Audi ATF specifications and features. 
Why is it important to change Audi ATF? 
Recommended Audi ATF change intervals. 










 

Since 1946 Ravenol of Germany has been at the forefront of innovation creating the highest quality oils and lubricants specific to advanced engine and transmission designs. Ravenol is recognized throughout Europe as a leader in fluid technology, along with keeping up with ever changing fluid specifications. They've succeeded in meeting and often exceeding low emissions, optimal fuel economy, excellent engine protection, and performance requirements set out by leading European manufacturers. Ravenol has formal approvals from leading vehicle manufacturers such as Mercedes Benz, Volkswagen, Audi, BMW, Porsche, Volvo, ZF, and many more. Not every oil company has accomplished the formidable task of gaining such formal approvals. 

Audi Oil (a.k.a. Audi Motor Oil) 
Audi Oil Change Kits 
Audi Coolant (a.k.a. Audi Antifreeze) 
Audi Manual Transmission Fluid (a.k.a. Audi Gear Lube) 
Audi Power Steering Fluid (a.k.a. Audi Hydraulic Fluid) 
Audi Brake Fluid 

*Website: www.blauparts.com*


----------

